# Brick Patio



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

So I was asking about a pressure washer ealier. Its for a brick patio. Its not pavers the bricks have mortar in between. The HO wants some kind of sealer or mold preventer on it. I have done some searches and could not really find what I was looking for. I was hoping you guys have some experience sealing horizontal brick. I was not sure if the paver sealer was good for brick and mortar, or if I should just spray on a mold preventer. I have cleaned this types of surfaces before, just never sealed it so any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Is it actualy mortar between the bricks or just the paver sealer/polymeric sand? Either way, call Bob at pressure tek, I am sure he would know.


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

Its mortar. not sand.


----------

